# CSS+JavaScript Hintergrund automatisch ändern



## Burnymc (7. September 2004)

Hallo habe mal ne frage in Sachen CSS+Java. Ich möchte das sich der Bildschirm Hintergrund ändert, wenn die Auflösung >= (größer oder gleich) 1024 ist, dass er sich dann das Hintergrund Bild 1 nimmt. Dieses Hintergrund Bild soll mit folgenden CSS formaten belegt sein:


```
<style type="text/css">
  body {
	background-image:url(../Bilder/Hintergrund.JPG);
	background-repeat:no-repeat;
	background-attachment: fixed;
	background-position: 100% 50%;
}
</style>
```


Danke schon mal!


----------



## Christian Fein (7. September 2004)

Du meinst JavaScript und nicht Java. Hab dein Betreff dementsprechend angepasst.


----------

